# what to wear with a camouflage mini skirt?



## MACreation (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a couple camo skirts from hollister. Anything i can wear other than a boy beater with them? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..also...wut shoes?? I have a pair of adidas, but i'm not going for the skater look completely....thanks girlies!!!!


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought one too, but from abercrombie (yes, kids, lol). I wore a black tee with it. You can probably wear white tanks too. I wore mine w/black flip flops, but you can wear whatever color your top is... and I'm probably gonna wear mine w/my black Pumas next.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 25, 2006)

i would wear a black tee too, w/ either stilettos or high tops...yes, i'm serious

you could do some type of army-style hat too, but i would do it in black, or else the camo would be overkill


----------



## MACreation (Apr 26, 2006)

i've actully thought about it, and any color, plain t-shirt/tank, with even a design on the chest would be cute. And for shoes, anything along the lines of the same color group as the skirt.  Thanks girls


----------



## monirock (Apr 28, 2006)

pink or yellow make better colors to reflect camo. or red. black sometimes is too..err.."gulf war-ish".


----------



## j babyy (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm...many choices with the shirts. camo matches alot of stuff
if you want to just have a causal look for the shoes i would definitely wear rainbows. they are probably the best sandals ever


----------



## MACreation (Apr 30, 2006)

what are rainbows?


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 5, 2006)

i like the sporty look -  i would do black tank top/tube top with black jordans/air forces...


----------



## Chelly (May 5, 2006)

whatever.. you do.... DONT over do the camo - dont wear a camo shirt - also stick to the colors in the skirt so for example if its a green type of camo - then wear a solid color shirt thats the color of one of the colors in the skirt - u can do a tee, or a cami or somethin since its nice out too


----------



## alysia (May 5, 2006)

a polo would look cute, and even though I dont like the look myself, maybe some black leggings underneath? with heels? or some converses


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 14, 2006)

I have a camo skirt from hollister also. I usually wear a pink or turquoise polo or tee with it....then just some plain old flip flops. Also, big, chunky necklaces! Have fun and be creative...I tried heels with it once and it didn't look right to me, but you could try it. I just felt hoochie hahah


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_I bought one too, but from abercrombie (yes, kids, lol). I wore a black tee with it. You can probably wear white tanks too. I wore mine w/black flip flops, but you can wear whatever color your top is... and I'm probably gonna wear mine w/my black Pumas next._

 
thats EXACTLY  what i was going to say. Black tee/black flip flops. perfectt.


----------



## na_pink (May 16, 2006)

When i wore my camo skirt, i wore a black camisole with lace and black slippers


----------

